# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Mlade mame prvorotkinje

## Ana_Ancy77

Pozdrav curke, zanima me ima li ovdje mladih neiskusnih mama? Ja imam 20 g. i cekam prvo djete.. :Very Happy:

----------


## jelena.O

Kad sam rodila prvo s 31 isto sam bila mlada i neiskusna
Sretno

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam rodila s 2x20, duplo vise mlada i neiskusna  :lool: 

Cestitam i dobro dosla!
Ne brini, bez obzira na godine, majcinstvo je nesto sto ucis u hodu, nitko se ucen nije rodio  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Nema. Ovdje smo sve iskusne.

----------


## Tanči

> Kad sam rodila prvo s 31 isto sam bila mlada i neiskusna
> Sretno


Haha.
Ovako i ja.

----------


## jelena.O

I s 40 kad sam zadnje rodila isto mlada i neiskusna,s time da sam samo u trudnoći s curom skužila kaj je trud,kad su mi dali drip

----------


## casa

A ja mislim da si stara,  ja sam imala 19.

----------


## Lili75

Ljudi moji pa naravno da nije isto rodit s 40 i 20 god. Jednostavno imaš više ako ništa životnog iskustva i bolje se znaš nosit s određenim zahtjevnijim situacijama.

Ja sa 19 god i 33i pol kad sam rodila prvo sam bila posve druga osoba.

----------


## čokolada

Iz sadašnje perspektive trudnoća i porod s 21 mora da je  jednostavniji, ako zbog ničeg drugog, a onda zato što manje znaš i manje si opterećen. Kad sam išla rađati s 38, toliko sam bila puna raznoraznih znanja, tuđih svakojakih iskustava i mogućnosti da mi se zablokirala i glava i tijelo. 
Zato budi mlada i neiskusna, naoružaj se samo najosnovnijim informacijama.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ljudi moji pa naravno da nije isto rodit s 40 i 20 god. Jednostavno imaš više ako ništa životnog iskustva i bolje se znaš nosit s određenim zahtjevnijim situacijama.
> 
> Ja sa 19 god i 33i pol kad sam rodila prvo sam bila posve druga osoba.


Kako životno iskustvo pomaže kod slučaja bebe koja ne spava jer je puna plinova?

----------


## jelena.O

Znam slučaj patronažne sestre kad je bila pred porod došla joj u posjet kolegica ujedno šogorica isto patronažna,i ni jedna nije skužila da ima trudove
U svakom slučaju sretno. Možeš ti to

----------


## Beti3

> Pozdrav curke, zanima me ima li ovdje mladih neiskusnih mama? Ja imam 20 g. i cekam prvo djete..


Davno sam bila tako mlada i neiskusna. Rodila sa 20. I sa 40. I još dva puta između  :Smile: 
Nisam primjećivala neku razliku.

----------


## Peterlin

Batina ima dva kraja....

Mlade rodilje fizički lakše podnesu porod i brže se oporave, a često imaju i više energije ako beba nakon poroda ne spava baš sjajno...Istina je da iskustvo znači puno, aliii ja sam prvo rodila u svojoj 38.godini i odmah zatim i drugo. Svaka čast iskustvu, aliii u to vrijeme rado bih iskustvo zamijenila za snagu i energiju 10 ili 15 godina mlađe osobe. Vjerujem dabih se dobro snašla i s manje iskustva,ali tako mi je pao grah - djeca su mi došla kasno....

Tako da sve ima prednosti i mane. Nije ništa bolje biti mlađa mama ili starija. Jednostavno, mlađima je roditeljstvo lakše fizički, a starijima psihički. A kasnije, oni koji su bili mladi roditelji, još su mladi i kad se djeca osamostale, pa mogu imati lijepe i ispunjene srednje godine u kojima sam ja trošila vrijeme na brisanje guza svojim sinovima.... aliii ja sam imala lijepu dugačku mladost, pa je sve u redu. Sve je to dobro. 

Čestitam pokretačici topica na trudnoći i želim joj ugodno i bezbrižno majčinstvo.

----------


## Lili75

Razmišljam upravo ovako kao Peterlin. 

Kad si stariji ipak imaš neko iskustvio koje te čini psihički stabilnijim i ajmo reć otpornijimna stresne situacije, naučiš neke mehanizme koji ti pomažu da glava ostane iznad vode. Al bome kad si mlađi imaš više energije i snage.

Žuta tko ima troje tako malih ko ti teško mu je i s 20 i s 40. Ovdje pričamo o prvorotkinji s 20 god.

----------


## casa

Ili si kao stariji iscrpljeniji životom pa manje strpljiv i naviknutiji na ritam života podreden tebi... A kao mlađi neizivljeniji pa i nezainteresiraniji za dijete koje te ometa u mladenačkom životu.  
Moj point bi bio da godine znače puno manje od karaktera i ljubavi koju možeš dati. 
Slozila bih se s lili da i ja s 19 kad sam rodila prvo i s 33i po kad sam rodila cetvrto nisam ista osoba.  I ne mislim da sam ijednom od njih bolja mama... Niti da bih bila bolja ili gora da sam u kasnim godinama rodila prvo.

----------


## sirius

Ja sam bila prvorotkinja sa 24  i  iz ove perspektive mogu reci : neopterecenost iskustvom ima svoje prednosti.

----------


## babyboys

ja sam prvo rodila s 19,trece s 30. i nikako nisam ista osoba,pokusavam bit ista mama,ali jesam li bolhe znaju oni nego ja. ono sto ja znam je da su mi nocna dojenja puno teze padala s 32 nego s 22. bez obzira na iskustvo

----------


## mellisa

Meni majcinstvo s 43 pada lakse nego s 22. Nocna buđenja pa i nespavanje po pola noci lakse sad podnosim . Imam vise strpljenja za bebu i nekako svjesna sam da je ovo sve po zadnji put u mom zivotu pa uzivam u svakom danu. Sad vec ima skoro 2,5godine ,jos malo i beba vise to nije. Trudnoca je druga stvar. Puno teze sam je podnjela nego u mlađim danima.

----------


## ČufticaDora

> Meni majcinstvo s 43 pada lakse nego s 22. Nocna buđenja pa i nespavanje po pola noci lakse sad podnosim . Imam vise strpljenja za bebu i nekako svjesna sam da je ovo sve po zadnji put u mom zivotu pa uzivam u svakom danu. Sad vec ima skoro 2,5godine ,jos malo i beba vise to nije.


Ovo je jako utješno! Ja imam 31 i rodila sam prvo dijete. Osjećam se mlado i neiskusno i nadam se da će mi s drugim biti lakše,iako ne planiramo tako brzo jos  :Grin:

----------


## Renoveno

> Pozdrav curke, zanima me ima li ovdje mladih neiskusnih mama? Ja imam 20 g. i cekam prvo djete..



Pozz Anchy...i ja sam ajmo reć, mlada trudnica..mozda vise i nisam, imam 28 god... isto tako vapim za kontaktom s trudnicama, iakustvima i svemu... 
Nisam uspjela naći temu za zimske, proljetne bebe 2019, mozda mi netko iakusniji u operiranju po forumu moze poslati link ili reći gdje da tražim... 
Puse svim mamama i trudnicama...

----------


## Tashunica

> Nisam uspjela naći *temu za zimske, proljetne bebe 2019*, mozda mi netko iakusniji u operiranju po forumu moze poslati link ili reći gdje da tražim... 
> Puse svim mamama i trudnicama...


takvih tema nema već jako dugo.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Nisam uspjela naći temu za zimske, proljetne bebe 2019, mozda mi netko iakusniji u operiranju po forumu moze poslati link ili reći gdje da tražim... 
> Puse svim mamama i trudnicama...


Sijelo trudnica 2019 je na temi _Strahovi, čežnje, brige, nekako..._ jer se podrazumijeva da su trudnice zabrinute [šalim se], a sijelo "beba" odnosno, majki, je na Dohrani.  :Coffee:

----------

